# My Soundcloud page--Bob Morabito



## Bob Morabito (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi, my name is Bob Morabito, and here is my music on Soundcloud--hope you enjoy the music and thanks so much for listening:


----------



## gregh (Oct 22, 2017)

string quartet 1 : the etiquette of temptation FTW !


----------



## Bob Morabito (Oct 22, 2017)

gregh said:


> string quartet 1 : the etiquette of temptation FTW !


Thanks so much  PS Im listening to your music on SC now and enjoying it VERY much !


----------



## gregh (Oct 22, 2017)

Bob Morabito said:


> Thanks so much  PS Im listening to your music on SC now and enjoying it VERY much !


thanks Bob - much appreciated

there was in the forum recently - and from time to time is generally - talk about notation and reading music. Listening to your strings 1 reminded me of it and I thought how your piece (and pieces like it) need notation - you cant compose work like that without writing it down, or at least it is the easiest way to compose it I would think.


----------



## Bob Morabito (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes I agree--I compose completely within a notation program. In the past I had tried working in a DAW, improvising until I got something I liked, then exporting that to the notation program, where I imported the midi file to get notation, (there was no xml export) but it never really worked as cleanly, or as easily as I thought it would. 

So I bit the bullet and started working completely in the notation program, to skip that whole mess of importing, and never getting anything near the results I get doing it all in the notation program. Im a horrible pianist but have gotten pretty good at sounding like one using notation only. 

And bring able to work with tuplets, and all the techniques available in a notation program, etc Im so glad I made the choice I did.


----------

